

We downloaded 240,000 posts from Reddit and here is what we did with it. - gdi2290
http://redditinsite.com/

======
gdi2290
Please contact me on twitter @gdi2290 for any suggestions or feedback
Sidenote: Our source code is on Github
[https://github.com/gdi2290/RedditInsight](https://github.com/gdi2290/RedditInsight)

